
SC-IM: An ncurses spreadsheet program for terminal - 0xmohit
https://github.com/andmarti1424/sc-im
======
siddboots
Similar is visidata. It's also a vim-like, but is geared specifically at
tabular/relational data, so not a spreadsheet app in the strict sense.
However, it can access SQL databases, and has a very flexible / intuitive
approach to trasformations.

[http://visidata.org/](http://visidata.org/)

------
flukus
Looks great. Can it autoreload on file changes? That would make it a great
viewer as part of a tmux/$EDITOR sql IDE.

------
etatoby
I've been using sc a few times. It's great to have an improved version!

> _XLSX file import_

> _Use SC-IM as a non-interactive calculator, reading its input from a
> external script._

Wow, does this mean I can use those "computing modules" that customers
invariably give me in the form of XLSX sheets (with input and output cells)
without having to use one of those huge Java libraries? This is awesome!

------
mrbonner
And the original SC version was written by James Gosling, the guy who went on
and invented Java. I happened to attended a talk by him recently. To my
surprise, the guy mentioned very little about Java, which I thought to be his
greatest achievement. For most of the talk, James just discussed his work in
space-communication technology and the development of an autonomous marine-
time vehicle in his recent employment. He went on and talked about the IOT
devices and felt annoyed that people think that they could shove NodeJS or
Python code to a embedded device. It's amazing that I feel like he's still
pretty much interested in doing the daily developing/debugging: his eyes were
lit up when he talked about debugging the autonomous vehicle underwater in
Hawaii.

------
craftyguy
> the idea is that the program can be identified as another vim-like app

Does this mean it supports vim keybindings? There's no obvious information
about what keybindings it uses.

~~~
voxadam
I found the bindings.

[https://github.com/andmarti1424/sc-
im/blob/freeze/src/doc](https://github.com/andmarti1424/sc-
im/blob/freeze/src/doc)

~~~
craftyguy
Awesome, yea those appear to be somewhat vim-like!

------
delbel
yay, gave me flashback to wordstar. I remember seeing a coming soon poster for
total recall the day I tried to learn it on some weird cp/m box I got for
free.

------
52-6F-62
Looks like Lotus123!

------
jiveturkey
so awesome

